# why my laptop is connected to two networks(one unidentified)?



## pushpindersingh (Mar 30, 2012)

hi....
today under network and sharing tab a saw my laptops is connected to multiple network one my SSID and other is (UNIDENTIFIED NETWORK)....can someone tell me how to remove this unidentified network??


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

On the left of that windows select "Manage Wireless Networks" delete the unidentified network.


----------



## pushpindersingh (Mar 30, 2012)

i have done and remove the connection ..but when again i establish the new connection it again shows this problem..


----------



## pushpindersingh (Mar 30, 2012)

it only shows my SSID not the unidentified network


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

On the Left again select "Change Adapter Settings" is there any other adapter enabled?

Edit: also in my first reply post # 2 did you click on save settings?


----------



## pushpindersingh (Mar 30, 2012)

yes the wireless adapters are enables...
and according to your post #2 i have deleted the connections..


----------



## pushpindersingh (Mar 30, 2012)

this is showed under change adapter setting tab


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Disable the wireless network Connection 2 by right clicking on it then select "Disable" see if that gets rid of the unidentified network.


----------



## pushpindersingh (Mar 30, 2012)

no my friend nothing happens....


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Go back and try deleting Wireless Network Connection 2 which is a Microsoft Virtual wireless minport which is not really needed.


----------



## pushpindersingh (Mar 30, 2012)

no my friend nothing happens....
another thing under network map.this is displaying..
where BUNNY-pc is my desktop where my router is connected with LAN wire


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Pick a connection either wifi or wired. Now is the unidentified network gone? Is there any wifi networks that you tried to connect to or connected to in the past? If so delete them in "manage Wireless networks"


----------



## pushpindersingh (Mar 30, 2012)

yes i have done what u have said but nothing happens again......


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Uninstall the Microsoft Virtual WiFi miniport adapter


----------

